# Sound clips for talking skulls



## Spookmaster66 (Mar 23, 2016)

I am looking for voice clips for my new talking Scarecrow Jack prop.
Does any one have any or knew where I can find some?


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

No, but I can make some for you. What would you want him to say?
I did all the audio for Acerak's haunt. I did the voice work for the witches at the begining of his Candy Witches display. Found here: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=858528#post858528


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Did this ever come to light?
I'd take a copy if you ended up coming up with something.
My Reaper has been saying the some stuff for years now.
The kids I'm sure have memorized it.
Robert


----------

